# Bottle suppliers



## Double Daylo (Sep 5, 2016)

We are getting to the point where my free bottle supplier isn't able to keep up/we might be losing the supplier. I am to the point where I like all my bottles to be the same shape and color so I am in the market. Does anyone buy bottles? I would probably be buying them 250 at a time or so.


----------



## Johnd (Sep 5, 2016)

Double Daylo said:


> We are getting to the point where my free bottle supplier isn't able to keep up/we might be losing the supplier. I am to the point where I like all my bottles to be the same shape and color so I am in the market. Does anyone buy bottles? I would probably be buying them 250 at a time or so.



I buy all of my bottles, and only reuse ones that I've bought, I also like to bottle my wine batches in all of the same size and shape bottles. You can find good deals on bottles on line, a buck each or less, but shipping usually ruins the deal unless you have something else shipping anyway. I end up buying mine in 10 or 15 case orders from my LHBS.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 5, 2016)

You won't find them cheaply, once you add shipping. But check MoreWine and Shore Container. Play around with different amounts - it may cost the same to ship one case of bottles as it does for 3. As you 'size up', there should be similar scenarios.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 5, 2016)

Try visiting a local winery. Our LHBS sells used bottles (the winery uses them for tastings and can't reuse them) from a local winery (Nissley's). They are usually in really good shape and cost $4.99 per case of 12 - 750's, but I'm sure if we took a trek to the winery, we could get them in bulk much cheaper (we're just too lazy).


----------



## richmke (Sep 6, 2016)

Where are you located? You could order from a manufacturer/distributor. some sell by the pallet (about 1,000 bottles).


----------



## Double Daylo (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for the tips all. I will look at local winery's if they sell used bottles. 

Rich I am in Milwaukee which I assume you are as well.


----------



## richmke (Sep 6, 2016)

http://bottles-and-jars.wbbottle.co...71?&plpver=10&origin=keyword&by=prod&filter=0


In Port Washington, you can get used bottles from:
http://www.vinestocellar.com/

The problem is removing the labels. Last I checked, they are "free" for a donation (I forgot the charity).

In Brookfield, this place may have some:
https://www.water2wine.us/milwaukee/home

I never tried this: Ask the Wisconsin Center District, or a hotel, for their used bottles (they throw them away). You tend to get a lot of the same bottle because they only offer a couple of wines at any particular event. You may also get a lot of screw type.


----------



## richmke (Sep 6, 2016)

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/hsh/5752175135.html


----------



## codeman (Sep 6, 2016)

Where can you buy bottles in bulk? Like 5,000+ at a time?


----------



## NorCal (Sep 7, 2016)

I just got this from our local distributor, 20 case minimum


----------



## Throwdown (Sep 8, 2016)

20 cases for that pricing isn't bad at all. I found similar pricing but it was on a pallet ~96 cases


----------



## Double Daylo (Sep 9, 2016)

I'll talk to my LHBS. I'd be all over that price for 20 cases of new bottles.


----------



## winehomie (Oct 4, 2016)

I know this may sound weird, but I have bottled in used beer bottles before. Went to a local bar and got all I could ever use out of the trash for free, they were glad to not have to pay for hauling them off, then bought new caps online ($4.99 for 100) and they worked great. smaller bottles but can't beat the price, and with it usually just being my wife and I drinking the wine the smaller bottles worked out nicely.


----------



## Bat-man94 (Mar 21, 2017)

*I can't find Bocksbeutel bottles*

I am just getting started and I know it would be simpler starting out with a more common wine bottle but I really like the style of the Bocksbeutel wine bottles that are typically used for German wines. I would really like to purchase a good amount of them but I have searched and searched and can't seem to find any place to buy them! Does anyone have an idea as to where I might be able to find them?


----------

